# New Burley D'lite owner



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)

I picked up a Burley D'lite off of Craigslist for cheap last week. Everytime I have looked at used Burley's in the past, they ones being sold were both too expensive and VERY used. I lucked out and picked up a slightly used 6 year old D'lite for $155. It came with the stroller attachment and forged (appears to be cast) quick release adapter. 

The Burley quick release attachment hooked up easily to my FS mountain bike and I rode the kids around the block for its maiden voyage. I was actually quite surprised at how smooth it rolled. I also have a trail-a-bike for my 5 year old daughter and it was much easier to pull both my 5 year old and 2 year old in the Burley than pulling my daughter alone on the trail-a-bike. 

The problem I have is that I need to connect the Burley to my SS 29'er. The dropouts on the frame are covered by a "cup". Not only that, I run dual Surly tugnuts and the quick release is not long enough to accommodate both tugnuts and the Burley forged QR adapter. I think the easiest solution would be to get a longer quick release and install an aluminum/steel spacer between the tugnut and the Burley adapter to clear the cups on the frame. Another option would be to remove a tugnut and cut out a little bit of the cup to allow the quick release attachment to fit. For obvious reasons, I would rather not do this.

Does anyone know where I can get an extra long quick release? I thought that a 150mm downhill quick release might work but they are 10mm and won't work in my hub.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

I dunno.... go with a bolt-on type rear QR, then find an extra long M5 or M6 bolt to go through the whole thing. 

The older style Burly trailer hitch was sort of a glass fiber composite sorta clamp thing that wedged into the rear triangle around the rear dropout area. Not sure it will work with disc brakes or a FS frame, tho. Mine wouldn't fit my TItus RacerX29er frame or my Motobecane Fantom 29er frame (with semi-Breezer style dropouts).


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

Try a Chariot QR, they are extra long for that purpose. Burly probably makes a longer one too....


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

itsdoable said:


> Try a Chariot QR, they are extra long for that purpose. Burly probably makes a longer one too....


Also look for Tandem QR's, 145mm is a common spacing for those. I believe Salsa makes a specific tandem set, if you're looking for a matching set.

Plum


----------



## pwu_1 (Nov 19, 2007)

You might want to do some research on hooking up the trailer to 29er bikes since I don't think they are designed for it.
The bigger diameter wheel will raise the mounting point on the hitch, which may or may not make the trailer unstable at speed due to weight being shifted towards the back of the trailer. It might work ok if you are able to replace the wheels on the Burley so that you preserve the angle of the hitch arm.


----------



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)

This might work for me. It is an extra long QR adapter designed for adding a rack to a bicycle that doesn't have mount point for a rear rack. It even includes spacers to be used on each side. I could probably shorten the QR axle and use only the spacers necessary to clear the dropout cup on my bike. At $33 shipped, it is quite expensive.

https://www.therandonneeshop.com/products/show/52-quick_release_rear_rack_mounting_system


----------



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)

REI has the Chariot version QR kit with the EZ hitch mount for $30.


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

This is what pimbot was talking about:

https://www.burleygear.com/PhotoGallery.asp?ProductCode=960001










Doesn't work with my full sus though. Works with my hardtail.


----------



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)

The device pimpbot was talking about already broke on the original owner. Burley sent the owner the new forged aluminum hitch that attaches to the QR. With two Surly tugnuts, I didn't have enough threads left to install the hitch as well so I needed an extra long QR and a spacer to avoid hitting the frame.

And I did it with the Chariot EZ hitch from REI and a nylon spacer. The combo works great and is very secure.
http://www.rei.com/product/710349

Now, I have a new problem. The stinger on the Burley D'lite ends at the midpoint of the trailer. When the trailer is attached to the bike, the trailer is offset to the left by about 6 to 8 inches. First, is this normal and are all the Burley trailers like this? Second, is there a different stinger that I could install that would correct the offset?


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

Lumbee1 said:


> Now, I have a new problem. The stinger on the Burley D'lite ends at the midpoint of the trailer. When the trailer is attached to the bike, the trailer is offset to the left by about 6 to 8 inches. First, is this normal and are all the Burley trailers like this? Second, is there a different stinger that I could install that would correct the offset?


Got a pic? I wasn't aware a Burley has a stinger...


----------



## HardyWeinberg (Aug 3, 2007)

Have you tried the 'alternative hitch'? It works on my pugsley which might have the same dropout as your SS 29er (although I am only using one tugnut, I still have a lot of thread left over, on the regular length one, although they do tandem length too)


----------



## HardyWeinberg (Aug 3, 2007)

not to be confused with the 'classic hitch' (that goes into the triangle) or the other one that you just slide over your QR (which we also use on other bikes)


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

Q. Why does my trailer tow off to the side of my bicycle?

A. Burley has aligned the hitch along the centerline of the trailer and not along the centerline of the bike. This allows the trailer to track straight and makes towing a Burley trailer easier. If the trailer was designed to pull directly behind the bike with the centerline of the trailer aligned with the centerline of the bike, the hitch would have to angle to left side of the trailer to hook to the bike. This would make the trailer want to constantly drift out and the trailer would not track in a straight line.

from the website. Is this what you were referring to? My trailer is a D'lite also, we love it.
[QUOTENow, I have a new problem. The stinger on the Burley D'lite ends at the midpoint of the trailer. When the trailer is attached to the bike, the trailer is offset to the left by about 6 to 8 inches. First, is this normal and are all the Burley trailers like this? Second, is there a different stinger that I could install that would correct the offset?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks Jewels! That was what I was looking for. When pulling both kids, the kid sitting on the right side typically can't see anything out of the front because of the dirt/mud that sprays up off the tire and onto the "windshield". Other than that, I have been very happy with the Burley and it was certainly worth the $150 we paid.


----------



## ctxcrossx (Jan 13, 2004)

Lumbee1 said:


> Thanks Jewels! That was what I was looking for. When pulling both kids, the kid sitting on the right side typically can't see anything out of the front because of the dirt/mud that sprays up off the tire and onto the "windshield". Other than that, I have been very happy with the Burley and it was certainly worth the $150 we paid.


A Planet Bike fender should solve that problem.


----------



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)

ctxcrossx said:


> A Planet Bike fender should solve that problem.


I am considering making custom fenders. The Burley attaches to my Do-It-All SS 29'er.


----------

